# Stella & Chewy's?



## Summergirl73

I'm going through the old threads but was hoping folks would give some recent feedback too. I was thinking about trying Stella & Chewy's for Bella. I'm surprised by how many choices there are. Which flavors do your fluffs like? Tips on using it? Do you feed it twice a day or just once? If once, what do you feed for the other meal? We've had Bella on Natural Balance since she was little, and I think she may be a bit bored. Thought I might try something new  . Thanks yall!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

That's a great question Bridget. I was going through old threads about Stella and Chewy's and man is there a lot of them. :blink: Currently, what I have been using is the dehydrated chicken. Our breeder uses them for treats, so we have been doing that and I also add them to Bubbles food with a couple of tablespoons of water to entice her to eat. She isn't the best eater in the world, but let me tell you she loses her mind when it come to Stella & Chewy's. :thumbsup: She absolutely loves them.:aktion033: Someone here mentioned maybe trying to switch her over to strictly Stella & Chewy's, so I would be interested in knowing if it is a balanced diet for meals or if I would need to add anything.


----------



## mysugarbears

I feed Stella and Chewy's frozen raw both meals. I do rotate through all of the proteins with each new bag. The kids love it and are doing well on it, they dance around at meal time.  I don't necessarily go by the feeding guideline i go by how their weight is, since 2 of mine have extremely fast metabolism's and eat more then the feeding guide. Some pups require a very gradual transition, mine have cast iron stomachs and i just started feeding it without transitioning.


----------



## littlefluffbabies

After reading so many good things about this food, I am going to order some Stella and Chewy's freeze dried Surf n' Turf. It's a bit expensive for me to be feeding two patties daily for 3 dogs though. I am currently feeding Fromm but I also do a lot of fresh steamed veggies for them and add chicken or beef to their morning kibble.

Is it better to feed one Surf n' Turf patty in the morning and then Fromm in the evening? Or half a patty mixed with the Fromm both in the morning and evening? Would that be too much protein? Maybe i should feed the Stella and Chewy's a couple of times a week rather than every day? 

Can't wait to try it with my girls (and beagle boy :wub


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Stella and Chewy's is a complete and balanced food. And when comparing it to kibble, there simply is no comparison. Real whole foods, no synthetic vitamins. Nothing has been processed out of it. If feeding the freeze dried, remember it's very important to rehydrate with water. It would be too hard on the kidneys (just as dry kibble) if not rehydrated. It's important to transition if you've been feeding only kibble. Some people mix kibble and raw with no issues. I really believe it's easier on their digestive system to feed one meal raw and a separate meal kibble if you are going to be feeding both. When feeding only raw, I think it a good idea to not only rotate between flavors, but also brands. Try adding some Primal and Bravo as well.


----------



## puppydoll

Carley turned 6 months last week. She has been on frozen chicken Stella and Chewy's for both breakfast and dinner. She has….kibble that the breeder recommended for lunch. I prefer the frozen because it is less messy. I get out two patties and put them in a ziploc in the refrigerator the night before. I use a knife to break it up some even though it is thawed. Last night I forgot to get the patties out of the freezer. I put the one patty for breakfast in a ziploc and placed in a bowl that had warm water. I also chopped it with a knife because I was in a hurry. It mostly thawed quickly. She loves it!! I haven't rotated yet.


----------



## maddysmom

I feed S&C freeze dried to Lacie. Every time I have tried to introduce a different brand into her diet she would start to get eye staining, I'm not sure if its a coincidence so I chose to just keep her on what I think is the very best food for her. In the past when we were living at the vets, specialist, they always ask what I fed her because her eyes are so clean and bright!
I do chop some baby carrots in with her din din too


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I feed Stella and Chewy's as a 'topper' once a day on top of kibble (I feed Nature's Variety Prairie) My dogs love it! I feed the Duck Duck Goose one mostly because I like how easily it crumbles and the lack of odor. If you want to put weight on a dog, it is very useful!


----------



## LilGusDog

I feed Gus 1 S&C freeze dried patty per day with 1/4 cup GF Fromm divided over two meals. I add 1/4 cup of water to the S&C+Fromm. So far he's tried the super beef, dandy lamb, and simply venison. He's loved them all but his very favorite is the venison. He SHAKES when waiting for me to serve the food. 

We've noticed that his tear staining is greatly reduced with the addition of S&C ang Mr. PickyPants has yet to turn his cute little nose at a meal. We are loving this diet for him! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Stella and Chewy's is a complete and balanced food. And when comparing it to kibble, there simply is no comparison. Real whole foods, no synthetic vitamins. Nothing has been processed out of it. If feeding the freeze dried, remember it's very important to rehydrate with water. It would be too hard on the kidneys (just as dry kibble) if not rehydrated. It's important to transition if you've been feeding only kibble. Some people mix kibble and raw with no issues. I really believe it's easier on their digestive system to feed one meal raw and a separate meal kibble if you are going to be feeding both. When feeding only raw, I think it a good idea to not only rotate between flavors, but also brands. Try adding some Primal and Bravo as well.


OK, so I have been slowly converting over to strictly Stella and Chewy's and I am wondering what you ladies do about the messy face afterward. I am trying to hard to keep her face clean and dry. I wiped her face with a damp wash cloth, and then a dry hand towel, but it is damp now so I am thinking I may need to dry it with the hair dryer again. I am also wondering if it needs shampoo since it is dehydrated raw food. I hate to be spreading stuff and having stuff sit on her face that needs to be cleaned off with soap.

I work at a hospital lab and I can just imagine all of the bacteria and I have to admit that it 's freaking me out just a little bit.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Cutie Patootie said:


> OK, so I have been slowly converting over to strictly Stella and Chewy's and I am wondering what you ladies do about the messy face afterward. I am trying to hard to keep her face clean and dry. I wiped her face with a damp wash cloth, and then a dry hand towel, but it is damp now so I am thinking I may need to dry it with the hair dryer again. I am also wondering if it needs shampoo since it is dehydrated raw food. I hate to be spreading stuff and having stuff sit on her face that needs to be cleaned off with soap.
> 
> I work at a hospital lab and I can just imagine all of the bacteria and I have to admit that it 's freaking me out just a little bit.


Since I don't feed a lot of it (just 1/2-1 patty a day per dog) I just crumble it on top and make sure they drink a lot of water. I don't wet it because i'm with you, the bacteria is creepy to think about!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

bellaratamaltese said:


> I feed Stella and Chewy's as a 'topper' once a day on top of kibble (I feed Nature's Variety Prairie) My dogs love it! I feed the Duck Duck Goose one mostly because I like how easily it crumbles and the lack of odor. If you want to put weight on a dog, it is very useful!


Stacy, do you have to add water to the Nature's Variety Prairie?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Cutie Patootie said:


> OK, so I have been slowly converting over to strictly Stella and Chewy's and I am wondering what you ladies do about the messy face afterward. I am trying to hard to keep her face clean and dry. I wiped her face with a damp wash cloth, and then a dry hand towel, but it is damp now so I am thinking I may need to dry it with the hair dryer again. I am also wondering if it needs shampoo since it is dehydrated raw food. I hate to be spreading stuff and having stuff sit on her face that needs to be cleaned off with soap.
> 
> I work at a hospital lab and I can just imagine all of the bacteria and I have to admit that it 's freaking me out just a little bit.


When feeding raw to a fluffy face you really should always wash their face after with shampoo and water. I just towel dry. It doesn't take long, just a matter of a few minutes, for their faces to be completely dry. I think a blow dryer in their face that often would be irritating to their eyes. I've found that feeding frozen raw is less messy then rehydrated freeze dried.


----------



## LilGusDog

Cutie Patootie said:


> OK, so I have been slowly converting over to strictly Stella and Chewy's and I am wondering what you ladies do about the messy face afterward. I am trying to hard to keep her face clean and dry. I wiped her face with a damp wash cloth, and then a dry hand towel, but it is damp now so I am thinking I may need to dry it with the hair dryer again. I am also wondering if it needs shampoo since it is dehydrated raw food. I hate to be spreading stuff and having stuff sit on her face that needs to be cleaned off with soap.
> 
> I work at a hospital lab and I can just imagine all of the bacteria and I have to admit that it 's freaking me out just a little bit.


I wash his face with diluted spa lavish after every feeding and towel dry afterwards. He ends up being wet on more body parts than his face but it's a small price to pay to have a clean, refreshed face


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I was worried about just towel drying. Good to know that a little dampness won't cause more staining. This tearing/staining is making me crazy trying to figure out how to get it under control...can you tell? :smpullhair::OMG!:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Cutie Patootie said:


> Stacy, do you have to add water to the Nature's Variety Prairie?



No, I don't add water to anything I feed, I feed it dry. I started feeding Prairie when I first got Lucy and just kept feeding it when the tear staining at my house got better.


----------



## Summergirl73

Thanks so much for the great information you guys. I had not considered the wet / dirty face issue...that would be very problematic for us. Bella gets aggressive with me when I wash her face - teeth showing and growling. We are working on this behavior, but with all we have going on right now, I don't want to add to our problem. Bella does have tear staining, so now I'm curious if this could improve with switching to Stella & Chewy's. I'd like to give it a try. Should I start with the diet that Stacy is using? Does anyone do something similar that wouldn't require a lot of face washing?


----------



## maltese manica

I use one stella and chewy's dehydrated pattie for my three once a day on top of their cooked food. For kibble they are not huge eaters but I do have canine caviar lamb for them........... I call it their candy dishes or a peanut bowl LOL!


----------



## Chardy

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm going through the old threads but was hoping folks would give some recent feedback too. I was thinking about trying Stella & Chewy's for Bella. I'm surprised by how many choices there are. Which flavors do your fluffs like? Tips on using it? Do you feed it twice a day or just once? If once, what do you feed for the other meal? We've had Bella on Natural Balance since she was little, and I think she may be a bit bored. Thought I might try something new  . Thanks yall!


I didn't have time to read all the posts, but if you call Stella and Chewy they will tell you start the beef first. I have had great great luck with both beef and duck, but did beef first and have rotated to the two... my next venture may be the rabbit, not sure yet though.


----------



## Chardy

Cutie Patootie said:


> OK, so I have been slowly converting over to strictly Stella and Chewy's and I am wondering what you ladies do about the messy face afterward. I am trying to hard to keep her face clean and dry. I wiped her face with a damp wash cloth, and then a dry hand towel, but it is damp now so I am thinking I may need to dry it with the hair dryer again. I am also wondering if it needs shampoo since it is dehydrated raw food. I hate to be spreading stuff and having stuff sit on her face that needs to be cleaned off with soap.
> 
> I work at a hospital lab and I can just imagine all of the bacteria and I have to admit that it 's freaking me out just a little bit.



Stella & Chewy's - Food Safety

Stella and Chewy because of the process is very safe.. please read above.


----------



## LovelyLily

I feed mine a SC dehydrated patty (soaked first in warm water) for her evening meal for the past two or so months. She is twelve months old. So far I have rotated through lamb, duck and rabbit. The lamb takes a bit longer to soak, the duck the least amount of time to rehydrate. My dog loves all the SC that she has tried so far. One of these days I will venture to try the frozen. Clean up--as others mentioned it is necessary to clean after every feeding. Only takes a moment. 

For breakfast I was feeding her Fromm's grain free Surf and Turf kibble that was moistened, which she was NEVER too happy about, but a couple weeks ago switched over to canned Castor & Pollux organic grain free food. Now and then for a little nutritional oomph I add a little bit of the Fromm kibble under the canned food (otherwise she won't eat it). 

I also supplement with a bit of raw carrot or string bean or plain cooked chicken breast as treats.


----------



## littlefluffbabies

Chardy said:


> I didn't have time to read all the posts, but if you call Stella and Chewy they will tell you start the beef first. I have had great great luck with both beef and duck, but did beef first and have rotated to the two... my next venture may be the rabbit, not sure yet though.


I had no idea that I should try beef first.  I ordered the surf n turf and the duck duck goose. I'm not sure which to try first now. I hope that they have no problems with it. I have to admit, I'm still a little nervous about the whole raw thing, and like a few others, the thought of bacteria and actually even the fact that it's raw does gross me out.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

littlefluffbabies said:


> I had no idea that I should try beef first.  I ordered the surf n turf and the duck duck goose. I'm not sure which to try first now. I hope that they have no problems with it. I have to admit, I'm still a little nervous about the whole raw thing, and like a few others, the thought of bacteria and actually even the fact that it's raw does gross me out.


Actually I've found that beef is harder for most toy breeds to handle right off the bat. I think it's just simply too rich for the tiny ones to start out on. I would recommend trying one of their formulas that has a single source protein first. Rabbit is one of the easier proteins to digest so that would have been a good choice. Between the 2 you ordered, I would do the Duck Duck Goose first. Again because of the beef.


----------



## StevieB

I feed Fromm grain free kibble (1/4 cup) and crumble about 1/2 a S&C patty on top and mix with a little hot water. Twice a day. It gets gobbled up and we have not had issues with staining or messy face. I like the Duck duck goose and pheasant because they crumble easy (like Stacy mentioned). The surf & turf doesn't crumble, you have to tear it apart! I guess since it's raw it would not be good to let it sit out for long if you wet it? I don't know. We haven't had that issue.


----------



## Chardy

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Actually I've found that beef is harder for most toy breeds to handle right off the bat. I think it's just simply too rich for the tiny ones to start out on. I would recommend trying one of their formulas that has a single source protein first. Rabbit is one of the easier proteins to digest so that would have been a good choice. Between the 2 you ordered, I would do the Duck Duck Goose first. Again because of the beef.


Susen feeds them the Stella and Chewy beef right off the bat! All of Stella and Chewy is single protein except the DUCK and Surf and Turf- Duck has turkey in it and the surf and turf has the most variety- Both nutritionists that I had consults with (for new puppy) both wanted me to do beef home cooked diet first- They said you get more nutritional value from beef without having to add a ton of other in ... Just sharing what I was told... I believe the puppy diet I have and consulted for, had ground beef, chicken heart, and beef liver, sweet pot- with added supplements. I did not care for the diet compared to Stella and Chewy as you have got to add in quite a bit of dicalcium phos etc to make sure the calcium is adequate for a growing puppy- Stella and Chewy was just much easier- Also, Stella and Chewy does not want you rotate foods often-- They told me every 2 months you can switch. Their customer service is great and I have spoken with them several times. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Chardy said:


> Susen feeds them the Stella and Chewy beef right off the bat! All of Stella and Chewy is single protein except the DUCK and Surf and Turf- Duck has turkey in it and the surf and turf has the most variety- Both nutritionists that I had consults with (for new puppy) both wanted me to do beef home cooked diet first- They said you get more nutritional value from beef without having to add a ton of other in ... Just sharing what I was told... I believe the puppy diet I have and consulted for, had ground beef, chicken heart, and beef liver, sweet pot- with added supplements. I did not care for the diet compared to Stella and Chewy as you have got to add in quite a bit of dicalcium phos etc to make sure the calcium is adequate for a growing puppy- Stella and Chewy was just much easier- Also, Stella and Chewy does not want you rotate foods often-- They told me every 2 months you can switch. Their customer service is great and I have spoken with them several times. :thumbsup:


I agree that beef is a great 'neutral' protein source. I'm just telling you what I have observed with my customers that have toy breeds over the past 3 + years I've been selling dog food. Over 90% of them have trouble when they first introduce beef in any brand or type of dog food for the first time. And you have no idea how many Maltese & Yorkies are having some problems crop up when they are on beef. As for what Stella and Chewy's recommend, I can tell you that both my S&C's rep and my Primal rep agree that as long as you don't have a dog with digestive issues or allergies, they recommend rotating with every bag and rotating even between brands. Stella's and Primal work well together and support each other. We talk constantly. In fact my Primal rep is a vet tech and I go to her a lot for my customers with various health issues and she will often help guide me to select which food to go with. Sometimes it's not even her brand. As for Ed and Susen, you can't compare what they are able to do with their puppies because of how they feed their adult dogs. Their puppies are already ahead of the game imo because of how they feed their adult dogs. You have to remember that not all puppies/dogs are eating these types of quality foods and how dogs in various stages of health will respond to jumping from a potentially low quality food to a very high quality food.


----------



## pammy4501

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I agree that beef is a great 'neutral' protein source. I'm just telling you what I have observed with my customers that have toy breeds over the past 3 + years I've been selling dog food. Over 90% of them have trouble when they first introduce beef in any brand or type of dog food for the first time. And you have no idea how many Maltese & Yorkies are having some problems crop up when they are on beef. As for what Stella and Chewy's recommend, I can tell you that both my S&C's rep and my Primal rep agree that as long as you don't have a dog with digestive issues or allergies, they recommend rotating with every bag and rotating even between brands. Stella's and Primal work well together and support each other. We talk constantly. In fact my Primal rep is a vet tech and I go to her a lot for my customers with various health issues and she will often help guide me to select which food to go with. Sometimes it's not even her brand. As for Ed and Susen, you can't compare what they are able to do with their puppies because of how they feed their adult dogs. Their puppies are already ahead of the game imo because of how they feed their adult dogs. You have to remember that not all puppies/dogs are eating these types of quality foods and how dogs in various stages of health will respond to jumping from a potentially low quality food to a very high quality food.


The problem I have going to company reps for information and advice is that they are basically salesmen. They are selling their products, and therefore there is an inherent bias. In my hospital world, when we are evaluating new products or gathering info we do not include company prepared info as the only source. We have to search for supporting information that is not tied to the company, white papers, additional studies etc. At the end of the day, Salesman are trying to meet their quota.


----------



## Dominic

Hi guys, 

I've made this picture to show you all how we do feed raw in my house which is all they eat. I hope it helps but keep in mind that any opinion we are sharing are only that, opinions, based on what works for us unless scientifically proven. So with that, here we go!

- I do not feed them Stella & Chewy’s alone, always mix with either Dr. Harvey’s veg-to-bowl or with pumpkin puree, sweet potatoes etc. 

- Using the mini food processor to mix it in brings out the smell and they can’t pick and choose only the S&C. Dom and Ben are picky eaters and they inhale this food.

- I do rotate btw the proteins always having 2 bags open at the time and I rotate it randomly. 

- They both went from kibble to raw with no slow transition and had no problems with it, safe to say my dogs have never had a soft poop while on this diet which they are since 16 weeks old. 

- We get the S&C Chicken Dinner, Duck Duck Goose, Surf & Turf and Dandy Lamb.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

pammy4501 said:


> The problem I have going to company reps for information and advice is that they are basically salesmen. They are selling their products, and therefore there is an inherent bias. In my hospital world, when we are evaluating new products or gathering info we do not include company prepared info as the only source. We have to search for supporting information that is not tied to the company, white papers, additional studies etc. At the end of the day, Salesman are trying to meet their quota.


Boy I hear you on that! So far I have 2 companies that I buy from that have directed me to other companies products when they do not have something that would be the best for one of my own dogs or one of my customers. Especially when there are health issues involved. Animal Essentials is one and my particular Primal rep is another. There is only one person at their actual home office that I would take advice from.


----------



## Chardy

You have to remember that not all puppies/dogs are eating these types of quality foods and how dogs in various stages of health will respond to jumping from a potentially low quality food to a very high quality food.[/QUOTE]

I totally agree with you ... that is why they suggest slowly switching over- My sister has a maltese that would not listen to me and thought switching over meant mixing the food for one day and then transitioning over because her dog only would eat the new and leave the kibble. Her dog vomited white bile and she quit feeding her the quality food and said she was allergic to it. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

The jury is still out on rotation of proteins to avoid food intolerances. If you consult 10 different nutritionists they all have a different theory. Each time you switch a protein it changes the alkalinity of the stomach and digestive track to change which can cause an upset. I have the perfect example of Bimmer who got some of McC duck and he got some mucus stools the next day.


----------



## maltese manica

I am really happy that this thread was created and its great to hear everyone's views and feedback on this!


----------



## puppydoll

Cutie Patootie said:


> OK, so I have been slowly converting over to strictly Stella and Chewy's and I am wondering what you ladies do about the messy face afterward. I am trying to hard to keep her face clean and dry. I wiped her face with a damp wash cloth, and then a dry hand towel, but it is damp now so I am thinking I may need to dry it with the hair dryer again. I am also wondering if it needs shampoo since it is dehydrated raw food. I hate to be spreading stuff and having stuff sit on her face that needs to be cleaned off with soap.
> 
> I work at a hospital lab and I can just imagine all of the bacteria and I have to admit that it 's freaking me out just a little bit.


Use the frozen! :thumbsup: I had Carley on the freeze dried and it got everywhere.:w00t: With the frozen, her face stays clean. :aktion033:


----------



## Chardy

pammy4501 said:


> The problem I have going to company reps for information and advice is that they are basically salesmen. They are selling their products, and therefore there is an inherent bias. In my hospital world, when we are evaluating new products or gathering info we do not include company prepared info as the only source. We have to search for supporting information that is not tied to the company, white papers, additional studies etc. At the end of the day, Salesman are trying to meet their quota.


:goodpost:


----------



## pammy4501

Chardy said:


> You have to remember that not all puppies/dogs are eating these types of quality foods and how dogs in various stages of health will respond to jumping from a potentially low quality food to a very high quality food.


I totally agree with you ... that is why they suggest slowly switching over- My sister has a maltese that would not listen to me and thought switching over meant mixing the food for one day and then transitioning over because her dog only would eat the new and leave the kibble. Her *dog vomited white bile* and she quit feeding her the quality food and said she was allergic to it. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

The jury is still out on rotation of proteins to avoid food intolerances. If you consult 10 different nutritionists they all have a different theory. Each time you switch a protein it changes the alkalinity of the stomach and digestive track to change which can cause an upset. I have the perfect example of Bimmer who got some of McC duck and he got some mucus stools the next day.[/QUOTE]

I have never seen or heard of "white bile." Bile is dark green. I'm also not sure about your comment about stomach alkalinity? Where did you get this information? Please share.


----------



## puppydoll

Dominic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've made this picture to show you all how we do feed raw in my house which is all they eat. I hope it helps but keep in mind that any opinion we are sharing are only that, opinions, based on what works for us unless scientifically proven. So with that, here we go!
> 
> - I do not feed them Stella & Chewy’s alone, always mix with either Dr. Harvey’s veg-to-bowl or with pumpkin puree, sweet potatoes etc.
> 
> - Using the mini food processor to mix it in brings out the smell and they can’t pick and choose only the S&C. Dom and Ben are picky eaters and they inhale this food.
> 
> - I do rotate btw the proteins always having 2 bags open at the time and I rotate it randomly.
> 
> - They both went from kibble to raw with no slow transition and had no problems with it, safe to say my dogs have never had a soft poop while on this diet which they are since 16 weeks old.
> 
> - We get the S&C Chicken Dinner, Duck Duck Goose, Surf & Turf and Dandy Lamb.


I love your post!! Carley is on Stella and Chewys frozen chicken. Why do you add the veggies and pumpkin? I noticed that was dehydrated pumpkin…never heard of that…. but is canned okay too or too mushy? Where did you find dehydrated pumpkin? I thought the S & C frozen already had veggies in it.
What about adding vitamins or supplements?

I just love Benjamin's face after eating!! That's the life….. except the no barking, LOL!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Dominic

puppydoll said:


> I love your post!! Carley is on Stella and Chewys frozen chicken. Why do you add the veggies and pumpkin? I noticed that was dehydrated pumpkin…never heard of that…. but is canned okay too or too mushy? Where did you find dehydrated pumpkin? I thought the S & C frozen already had veggies in it.
> What about adding vitamins or supplements?
> 
> I just love Benjamin's face after eating!! That's the life….. except the no barking, LOL!!!! hahahahaha


The dehydrate pumpkin is home made, I get the organic pumpkin from Trader Joe's and use the food dehydrator to make it. They like those as treats as well!

I do add the veggies mix from Dr. Harvey's as it is a convenient way for me to lower their protein intake and add some veggies to their diet. From the brand website: _"Veg-to-Bowl is a grain-free dog food pre-mix made with nine different vegetables that when mixed with protein and oil makes a complete all-natural dog food for companion dogs. Dr. Harvey’s pre-mixes make feeding a raw diet much easier and quicker and they allow you to add the essential vitamins and mineral that your companion needs to achieve optimal nutrition." http://www.drharveys.com/products/show/13-veg-to-bowl
_

And see... clean face after eating! Benjamin sends kisses to Carley Rose. :wub:


----------



## Chardy

I have never seen or heard of "white bile." Bile is dark green. 

It was stringy white bile/foam 

I'm also not sure about your comment about stomach alkalinity? Where did you get this information? Please share.[/QUOTE]

I just wrote to both sources of the information to see if I can quote or share :thumbsup:

The other information on the rotation of proteins is easy to find. Dr Becker seems to agree with Stella and Chewy on the rotation of protein ... 

How to Heal Your Pet's Food Allergy

If I get permission to post or if it is mentioned in one of the journals I will let you know.


----------



## LovelyLily

Which vendor would people recommend for buying the frozen SC online?


----------



## Dominic

LovelyLily said:


> Which vendor would people recommend for buying the frozen SC online?



We get our food at wag.com and it's a next day deliver here in CA. They have great prices. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LovelyLily

Thank you, Beatriz!


----------



## LilGusDog

I second wag. I've also used Www.chewy.com and liked them. Very fast shipping and great customer service.


----------



## puppydoll

Dominic said:


> The dehydrate pumpkin is home made, I get the organic pumpkin from Trader Joe's and use the food dehydrator to make it. They like those as treats as well!
> 
> I do add the veggies mix from Dr. Harvey's as it is a convenient way for me to lower their protein intake and add some veggies to their diet. From the brand website: _"Veg-to-Bowl is a grain-free dog food pre-mix made with nine different vegetables that when mixed with protein and oil makes a complete all-natural dog food for companion dogs. Dr. Harvey’s pre-mixes make feeding a raw diet much easier and quicker and they allow you to add the essential vitamins and mineral that your companion needs to achieve optimal nutrition." Grain?Free Natural Dog Food - Veg-To-Bowl - Dr. Harvey's
> _
> 
> And see... clean face after eating! Benjamin sends kisses to Carley Rose. :wub:


Thank you so much Beatriz!! I bookmarked the Dr. Harveys and may have to see if I can find dehydrated pumpkin. I don't have a dehydrator. I will have to investigate Trader Joe's. I haven't seen one of those in Texas but if I google it I will find out.
Carley's total protein was taken twice recently because she vomited 3 times and the blood results were a little off in some areas. Her protein was 4.6 and 2 weeks later, 5.1. Both of those were below normal, in the low range. That may make a difference as to whether I should add veggies at this point but I love the idea and its so easy to use.

Tell Benjamin, Carley is batting her eyelashes back at him…..:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Summergirl73

Thanks so much for all of the information and the helpful pictures! I'm learning!


----------



## maddysmom

pammy4501 said:


> I totally agree with you ... that is why they suggest slowly switching over- My sister has a maltese that would not listen to me and thought switching over meant mixing the food for one day and then transitioning over because her dog only would eat the new and leave the kibble. Her *dog vomited white bile* and she quit feeding her the quality food and said she was allergic to it. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> The jury is still out on rotation of proteins to avoid food intolerances. If you consult 10 different nutritionists they all have a different theory. Each time you switch a protein it changes the alkalinity of the stomach and digestive track to change which can cause an upset. I have the perfect example of Bimmer who got some of McC duck and he got some mucus stools the next day.


I have never seen or heard of "white bile." Bile is dark green. I'm also not sure about your comment about stomach alkalinity? Where did you get this information? Please share.[/QUOTE]

I have had a lot of dogs in my life and have never seen green bile, yellow yes....maybe Carol meant yellow, whitish yellow...color can look different to all of us.


----------



## Chardy

maddysmom said:


> I have never seen or heard of "white bile." Bile is dark green. I'm also not sure about your comment about stomach alkalinity? Where did you get this information? Please share.


I have had a lot of dogs in my life and have never seen green bile, yellow yes....maybe Carol meant yellow, whitish yellow...color can look different to all of us.[/QUOTE]

It was not green that I know for sure! She brought her to the vet and he said it was bile- She said yellow with white foam... She put in a plastic bag! ugh... of course vet said don't feed raw.. Only feed what I sell... HILLS! ugh...:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## hoaloha

Chardy said:


> I have had a lot of dogs in my life and have never seen green bile, yellow yes....maybe Carol meant yellow, whitish yellow...color can look different to all of us.


It was not green that I know for sure! She brought her to the vet and he said it was bile- She said yellow with white foam... She put in a plastic bag! ugh... of course vet said don't feed raw.. Only feed what I sell... HILLS! ugh...:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:[/QUOTE]


That vet needs an refresher course in medicine then. Bile is not white. Bile is not a white foam. Bile is typically more on the green side. Gastric juices can be a clear yellow/white but that is VERY different from bile. I would hope one wouldn't ever see their dog vomit up bile ever. Vomiting gastric juices is a complete different story and maybe that's what happened from food intolerance as was mentioned.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Chardy said:


> It was not green that I know for sure! She brought her to the vet and he said it was bile- She said yellow with white foam... She put in a plastic bag! ugh... of course vet said don't feed raw.. Only feed what I sell... HILLS! ugh...:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


_*Usually*_ the white/yellowish foamies is more from an empty tummy then anything else. If it tends to happen more at a particular time of day, like early mornings, often a bedtime snack takes care of it.


----------



## Dominic

puppydoll said:


> Thank you so much Beatriz!! I bookmarked the Dr. Harveys and may have to see if I can find dehydrated pumpkin. I don't have a dehydrator. I will have to investigate Trader Joe's. I haven't seen one of those in Texas but if I google it I will find out.
> 
> Carley's total protein was taken twice recently because she vomited 3 times and the blood results were a little off in some areas. Her protein was 4.6 and 2 weeks later, 5.1. Both of those were below normal, in the low range. That may make a difference as to whether I should add veggies at this point but I love the idea and its so easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Benjamin, Carley is batting her eyelashes back at him…..:wub::wub::wub:



Hi Jane,

To clarify, the dehydrated pumpkin I add sometimes on the mix just because they really like it. It happened that I had it in hand today when I decided to take the pictures but it's not an everyday thing. 

My idea on mixing Dr. Harvey's with Stella & Chewy's to lower the protein it's working very well for us. 

Let me try to compare the amount of S&C that is suggested with what I do: 

- Feeding guideline on S&C package suggest 2.5 patties for a 5lb dog. 

- Dom is 8lb Ben is 6.5, by the feeding guide Dom would need 2.5 to 3.5 patties a day and Ben would need 2.5 to 2 3/4 patties a day on a total of 6+ patties a day for both

- Adding veggies to the mix my two share 3.5 patties a day divided in two meals. 

I hope it makes sense! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ann Mother

Wow reading all these posts;" is once you go raw you never go back." My daughter has fed her 15yr old Welsh Springer Spaniel raw food for ten years. She now has a ten year old rescue maltese that she put on raw too. I cannot argue that they are very healthy. But my vet let me know he does not like the raw diet. They gave me a lot of info against it. I find the cold food distasteful but dogs love it. My dog eats Bil Jack Chicken dry with a cooked chicken tender every day. My objection to raw is if traveling it is difficult. Also I cannot see that the face does not get horribly dirty. I find washing Cody's face is paramount to half a bath! Any hints on washing the face & rinsing the soap out without getting the dog so wet would be appreciated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears

Ann Mother said:


> Wow reading all these posts;" is once you go raw you never go back." My daughter has fed her 15yr old Welsh Springer Spaniel raw food for ten years. She now has a ten year old rescue maltese that she put on raw too. I cannot argue that they are very healthy. But my vet let me know he does not like the raw diet. They gave me a lot of info against it. I find the cold food distasteful but dogs love it. My dog eats Bil Jack Chicken dry with a cooked chicken tender every day. My objection to raw is if traveling it is difficult. Also I cannot see that the face does not get horribly dirty. I find washing Cody's face is paramount to half a bath! Any hints on washing the face & rinsing the soap out without getting the dog so wet would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Pat, alot of traditional vets seem to be against feeding raw. It's not for everyone or every dog. You just have to feed what your comfortable with. I use Pure Paws No Rinse Shampoo and rinse it out for daily face washing and a couple times a week i use the Pure Paws Brightening Shampoo mixed 1/2 & 1/2 with Pure Paws No Rinse (i believe Crystal had told me about this), i feel better rinsing it out and use a hair coloring bottle from Sally's to help rinse and it seems to help prevent giving a half bath. With traveling i use the Stella and Chewy's freeze dried, but on a daily basis i feed the frozen raw Stella and Chewy's. HTH.


----------



## Ann Mother

Thanks...my sugarbear is the freeze dried like dry dog food? Also where do you buy the dog food? I've never seen that brand. Also thank you for face washing tips.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears

Pat Stella and Chewy's freeze dried are patties that you break up. I order from Dog - stella and chewy's freeze dried - Free Shipping at Chewy.com and the frozen raw i have the doggie boutique in my area order for me.


----------



## Chardy

? Where did you get this information? Please share.[/QUOTE]

The stomach doesn’t have to do more work, and alkalinity isn’t the issue. But the gut environment (gut flora) changes. here’s an example (in people) as regards environment (including food) and gut microbes.


Environmental and Gut Bacteroidetes: The Food Connection


----------



## MinniesMommy

Minnie loves S&C, she will eat it wet or dry, alone or with kibble. She loved the beef, chicken and duck but we found out she is allergic to all of it so the only one she can eat is the lamb and she LOVES it! 

Its expensive but worth it


----------



## RileyDC

I started feeding Riley Stella & Chewy's off and on since mid-October. 

He has been eating only Stella & Chewy's morning and night, since December 14th and he has never looked and acted better. He will be "4"-years old in May.

We are both Very Very HAPPY!! :chili:


----------

